# Disposing Construction Waste After Kitchen Renovation



## KitchenAndBath (Jul 28, 2017)

Every modern kitchen renovation project results in the production of a wide range of waste. Dealing with this rubbish is cumbersome if you do not utilize the appropriate steps that will ensure effective and safe disposal.

Failing to completely deal with all types of debris might cause your family or neighbors a lot of trouble later. Whether you choose DIY renovations or you call in the experts, it is paramount to consider the process and location ofdisposingyour specific waste.

Every kitchen renovation project will yield various wastes since every house is different. here are few you you can deal with different type of waste.

*
DisposingOld Kitchen Cabinets*

The following are ways in which you can deal with old cabinets:

*Online Sales*

So many people out there are looking for secondary kitchen cabinets. If you have antiquated cabinets that are in good shape, making money on them is definitely better than throwing them away.

The process of selling second-hand cabinets is a simple one. First, get some pictures of these cabinets (while still installed) using your smartphone or a traditional camera. Secondly, using the images put up an ad on Craigslist or any other 'buy-sell' website, complete with the specifics of your product and details of the pick-up.

This simple process will get rid of the worn out cabinets while earning you some money on those that are in a good state.

*Removal Service*

This is a method for those who do not prefer DIY. Numerous cabinet removal services are available to ensure that you don't break a sweat as your cabinets are being removed. Once you hire such a company, they will make your entire kitchen ready for new kitchen cabinets.

This includes removing worn out cabinets and donating them. You can also offer your cabinets on Facebook as firewood or garage cabinets.

Through akitchen renovation Torontoservice you can take care of every aspect of your kitchen renovation including the waste disposal.

*
Disposing Old Appliances*

When it comes to replacing that fridge or range there are various options available:

*Pay for a haul off*

Many stores will give you the option of taking away your old appliance when delivering your new one. This involves paying $15 to $25 as a nominal fee to the delivery guys once your new machine arrives. However, you can only take this route when you purchase a new appliance at a store.

*Recycling program*

Another way of dealing with old appliances is to hand them over to the authorities that oversee your area. Find out if your city, county, or town provides a recycling program. Some municipalities provide appliance pick up for a fee or even free.

This is an efficient way of getting rid of your old appliances.

*Cash in*

Whether broken or still working, old appliances are worth money. Instead of throwing away such appliances advertise them on sites such as Craigslist, Kijiji or Facebook. Many people are not only looking for second-hand appliances but also parts from damaged appliances.

Other ways of dealing with old appliances are donating them (if they still run) to a charitable organization, Habitat Restore or Salvation Army. Paying a commercial junk hauler will also get rid of your appliance waste.

*Disposing Old Kitchen Furniture*

You can deal with old kitchen furniture in the following three ways:

*Donate*

You can give out unwanted furniture to a nonprofit or charitable organization. Likewise, your local theatre may be in need of kitchen tables, chairs, stools, microwave stands, movable islands etc. Remember to ensure that they are clean and in good shape before you give them out since you are donating and not dumping.

*Use the Internet*

Just like old appliances, you can sell kitchen furniture online. Utilize the available websites to get rid of your old furniture quickly.

*Contact a consignment store*

These types of stores will sell your old furniture then earn a percentage of the sale as the fee.

*
Disposing Old Flooring*

Since many city councils do not collect wall and floor tiles as part of their household recycling scheme, you can utilize local centers for waste and recycling. Other ways of dealing with old flooring are:

*Pass them on*

This entails giving old flooring for free via online stores, local events, or handing them over to friends and family who might be in need due to a project.

*The Construction Material Exchange*

You can try to use building materials re-use programms for the construction industry in Ontario.

*Recycling*

Another practical method of dealing with your waste is by dropping it at your local recycling center. Contact the recycling center in advance to know the process and requirements for delivering waste.

*"Upcycling"*

If your kitchen flooring consists of materials like the old hardwood floor, consider visiting a site like Pinterest to find out ways in which you can repurpose your waste. There are many easy-to-pull-off, creative, and chic ways of dealing with waste materials.

*
Disposing Construction Waste*

If you want to have an efficient and safe kitchen renovation project, it is paramount to make sure that the site is clean. One way ofdisposingall construction wastes such as paint, hazardous waste, asbestos etc. is by using waste bins.Garbage bin rentalis a service that gives you a place to put your waste. These types of bins come in different sizes and are therefore usable even in the smallest of areas. They range from 4 cubic yards to 40 cubic yards.

It is important to know the actual size you require to ensure effective waste removal. After selecting the appropriate size, a waste bin company will deliver and position the rubbish container whereveryou want. Choose a position that will ease the process of removal.

Similarly, you have to select your waste materials carefully as there is a limitation in relation to what you can dump in the bin. After all the unwanted stuff is in the bin, someone from the specific waste company comes to pick it up. The contents are thendisposedaccordingly.

Above are various ways of eradicating construction waste. Don't hesitate to use any of them for efficient waste disposal.


----------

